# برنامج عمل الشروحات من ادوبى Adobe Captivate 2



## +†+SeMSeM+†+ (3 مارس 2007)

*+ بسم رب الارباب يسوع المسيح +

Adobe Captivate 2.0.0 b1177







اضخم برنامج مقدم من الشركة العملاقة ادوبى لعمل الشروحات على البرامج وغيرها ولا يحتاج اى خبرة فى التعامل معه

Adobe® Captivate™ 2 enables anyone to rapidly create powerful and engaging simulations, software demonstrations, and scenario-based training without programming knowledge or multimedia skills

DowNloaD

HerE Or HerE + CraCk​*


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: برنامج عمل الشروحات من ادوبى Adobe Captivate 2*

رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------

